# Orca Review on CyclingNews



## unobtainium (Feb 28, 2005)

There is a new Orca review on CyclingNews
http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2008/reviews/orbea_orca08


----------



## tellog (Jun 23, 2008)

Great review. Funny that the only real neg was on the Zeus stem and bars. Either way great Orca press. Makes me that much more happy that I bought mine.


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Got to agree with their statement on the lack of color -- racing Orbeas should be orange!


----------

